# How much money have you lost due to Coronavirus so far?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

How much money have you lost due to Coronavirus so far? I mean stocks, retirement savings or lost paychecks, loss of business etc.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

None.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

I don't plan on looking at my retirement accounts.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Sekiro said:


> I don't plan on looking at my retirement accounts.


Me, neither. I'll probably lose a little bit of money off my next paycheck but nothing I can't live without.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A couple hundred off 401k :stu

Ask me in 2wks if job is gone.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Too much. Trying very hard not to take the money out.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Probably enough to worry, all of my mothers savings and my own are in long term stocks. In the 2008 recession we lost about 1/3 of our money.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I didn't have any to lose. I've always been broke. My dad has been retired for many years. We would probably only start having problems if it goes on for much longer than a couple of months. I doubt anyone's retirement money is too safe in desperate times.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Only time will (shortly) tell.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

about $900, good thing i only just started investing so even if it tanks further i wont be losing much more. im holding for the dividend income

im sure many bought stocks of hygiene product companies and made money. same for pharmaceutical stocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

About $4000 in one investment account so far. I've been advised by family not to panic though, as they'll likely recover (in a few years).


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Technically nothing. You haven't lost anything until you sell, and I don't plan on selling. I totally get why people panic and run for the exits though. It's pretty jarring to see all the money I've hypothetically lost (I mostly buy the S&P 500 so I'm down nearly 30% on paper.) This is money that I'm not touching for at least 20 years though, and my income hasn't dipped at all so I'm not worried. Plus I have a big enough emergency fund to tide me over if s*** really hits the fan.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

None. I was actually thinking of investing now, but this will be over before I can study enough to know what I'm doing.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Lost nothing since I've never had a retirement account or investment, and saved money by having fewer places to go, so I'll count it as profit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> Technically nothing. You haven't lost anything until you sell, and I don't plan on selling. I totally get why people panic and run for the exits though. It's pretty jarring to see all the money I've hypothetically lost (I mostly buy the S&P 500 so I'm down nearly 30% on paper.) This is money that I'm not touching for at least 20 years though, and my income hasn't dipped at all so I'm not worried. Plus I have a big enough emergency fund to tide me over if s*** really hits the fan.


I'm glad you said this, but yeah the 401K is on paper. I remember losing 57% of my 401k in one year (2008-2009), and it was recovered by 2013.

Stocks should go back up once this passes.

I'm not looking at my 401K - it's there; I have emergency funds. I'm good.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

nubly said:


> Too much. Trying very hard not to take the money out.


The markets will bounce back. They always do. It may just take a while.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I spent a lot of money on a school trip out of town I was supposed to make that was canceled, including a hotel stay. I was just told that I probably won't get a refund. Which is just lovely.. I was already short on cash and now I've wasted all that money for nothing.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

discopotato said:


> I spent a lot of money on a school trip out of town I was supposed to make that was canceled, including a hotel stay. I was just told that I probably won't get a refund. Which is just lovely.. I was already short on cash and now I've wasted all that money for nothing.


Why not refunded? I don't normally pay for hotels until after my stay.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

None yet but I suspect its just a matter of time. Business is slower than usual right now. People are scared to even go outside. I imagine I'll get my hours cut eventually.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

$81


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't checked my teeny tiny 401k. I'm just glad I still have a job. A lot of people have lost jobs with all the forced store closures and that would really suck in this economy. Didn't have any trips planned out so whatever. I have one coworker that had planned to go on her honeymoon in Hawaii. Trip canceled. Another was going to go to her home country (Philippines) for a month (hasn't been on such a long vacation in years). Canceled. 

Just what annoys me is I was planning on looking for a new job since I can't stand my current one. I'm sick of it and really, really wanted to quit. I want more money and don't like this industry. But now I will cling to this job with dear life until this craziness ends. We shall see how well my company fairs.

I guess I will be out some money with having to set up my new home office. My dad has helped a bit (new computer monitor). Still need to buy an office chair and all that. I have a feeling this is going to last for several months, maybe a year or so.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Getting a bit nervous now hearing all of these people losing their jobs the past few days. Even in fields I didn't think would get hit that soon. My employer, most of the clients it serves are from other regions, places where the virus isn't really been as active. But as with the economy, it's a chain reaction. So never know. With job stability, a lot of these things are hard to predict, even if one thinks they know. Because in reality, they don't know. 

One of my former friends owns a small chain business. It has 2 locations. Dining/food business and he only opened it less than 2 years ago. Just read on the local forums just now that both his locations will be closed permanently.

Another friend, her family has several restaurants, and I know they have been struggling badly since the virus hit a few months ago. I'm not liking their chances either. Or by now might've been gone as well.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

We lose nothing, if anything it shows what we can gain, the capitalist machine slows, nature thrives.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Sekiro said:


> Why not refunded? I don't normally pay for hotels until after my stay.


Really? I don't even think that was an option at the hotel I was supposed to stay at. I was told that it was a "special discount" or something and therefore I can't get a refund:stu


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

discopotato said:


> Really? I don't even think that was an option at the hotel I was supposed to stay at. I was told that it was a "special discount" or something and therefore I can't get a refund:stu


That's total bollocks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Can’t say until I start getting gov’t assistance for my indefinite lay off


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I don't wanna count


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

£7 on the hotel deposit in Bruges.
I will probably lose freelance work because of this. Luckily i have a perttime job which i shall cling onto for dear life.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Decided to take my money out so I called the company but I keep getting a busy tone. I guess they are overloaded with calls from people that want to take their money out.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Dow Jones was up 11% today.

*Dow Finishes Up 2,100 Points, More Than 11%, on Hopes for Passage of Stimulus Bill*


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I really should be invested in the stock market or a 401K but I don't have any investments.

So far I haven't lost my job yet but I have a fear we're going to get our hours cut if this goes on continuing, there has to come a point where we won't have enough work. I keep analyzing it and expect to be the first one laid off.

What frustrates me more than that is I was really ready to be out of my parents house and now I won't be able to until I could find another job that pays well (which probably won't happen with the virus still going on plus we are supposed to be headed into a recession regardless of the virus). I expect to be stuck at some minimum wage part time job if it happens. Which is fine for somebody in school or college age, but come on I'm 30 years old. I should at least own a starter home or condo by now like everyone else I know.

So at this rate I probably will be stuck at home for who knows how long. Sometimes I really think I'll be stuck here until my parents are gone. The creepy guy who never got married or moved out.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Well im down about 45 thousand in my retirement / brokerage account. My mutual funds are way down. But they will come back and I see this decline as a great buying opportunity.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> Decided to take my money out so I called the company but I keep getting a busy tone. I guess they are overloaded with calls from people that want to take their money out.


I hope you didn't withdraw your money.....



Musicfan said:


> Dow Jones was up 11% today.
> 
> *Dow Finishes Up 2,100 Points, More Than 11%, on Hopes for Passage of Stimulus Bill*


It was up another 1,200 points Wednesday 3/25 until there was squabbling on the latest stimulus - it ended the day up only about 500 points. It just passed the Senate and it will go through an emergency approval process in the House.

Expecting another up day on Thursday.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyguy07 said:


> I really should be invested in the stock market or a 401K but I don't have any investments.
> 
> So far I haven't lost my job yet but I have a fear we're going to get our hours cut if this goes on continuing, there has to come a point where we won't have enough work. I keep analyzing it and expect to be the first one laid off.
> 
> ...


Thanks - that last paragraph fits me. :fall.

I have investments and my 401Ks....yeah, I have two.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

None, thankfully, since I'm considered an essential worker. However, I'm waiting for a sizable refund from a company I'm worried may go under during this... whatever this is and if they do it'll be a $10k+ loss. Needless to say I'm on the edge of my seat cause that'd be a sizable hit (for me at least.) I'll be here pacing til that check is in my hand.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I've lost a couple of hundred pounds from my pension.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Lost of things paused and that will have to wait for next year, but so far no money lost.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Getting my hours cut about in half right now. So if this goes on for months this could create some financial tension. Luckily I have quite a bit of money saved and not to many bills every month


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Unlikely to get laid off unless this goes into late summer / early fall b/c I'm in the employer health insurance business. 

If anything, I've gained money. With everything closed, I can't spend the money coming in.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

blue2 said:


> We lose nothing, if anything it shows what we can gain, the capitalist machine slows, nature thrives.


Good analysis. Also shows how important capitalism can be.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

wmu'14 said:


> Unlikely to get laid off unless this goes into late summer / early fall b/c I'm in the employer health insurance business.
> 
> If anything, I've gained money. With everything closed, I can't spend the money coming in.


I'm in the same field. We've been fortunate, in that aspect. And yeah I got promoted and a nice pay rise right at the start of this, so effectively I'm up (probably my retirement savings have gone down, but hopefully long term they'll go back up again). I did lose some money switching flights to get back from Vegas a few weeks ago though.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'm glad you said this, but yeah the 401K is on paper. I remember losing 57% of my 401k in one year (2008-2009), and it was recovered by 2013.
> 
> Stocks should go back up once this passes.
> 
> I'm not looking at my 401K - it's there; I have emergency funds. I'm good.


You didn't liquidate stocks and buy gold? I wish I had. A bunch of politicians did because they found out early what was going to happen. I don't think of my index funds as on paper. It's real money and I lost a ton.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

scarpia said:


> You didn't liquidate stocks and buy gold? I wish I had. A bunch of politicians did because they found out early what was going to happen. I don't think of my index funds as on paper. It's real money and I lost a ton.


Then, nope. I have silver (a good amount, but it's still low in value).

Those politicians shouldn't have done it. They are being investigated.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

a said:


> I'm in the same field. We've been fortunate, in that aspect. And yeah I got promoted and a nice pay rise right at the start of this, so effectively I'm up (probably my retirement savings have gone down, but hopefully long term they'll go back up again). I did lose some money switching flights to get back from Vegas a few weeks ago though.


Boss was saying we're blessed to be in the field we're in.

Plus, many of our clients are offering generous extensions of participation for layoffs, voluntarily extending the amount of time they can cover laid-off employees, so our Life count isn't decreasing.


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

I actually lost 20k on a risky investment I made. Went all in on a movie theater stock when it was down 20 percent one day. Kept getting worse so I had to cut my losses two weeks later. My goal was to make enough money that I could buy a condo with all cash. Now I have 101k instead of 120k. Oops. I'm actually not too mad out about it. It was a dumb play out of greed and I should have known better. I think subconsciously it was a YOLO don't give a F move.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

With gov’t emergency funding I’m getting more than I was making prior so it’s a net gain for me actually as things stand


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I haven't lost any, when I get my stimulus money I will have gained some. I've also been saving a lot on gas... well gas is cheaper than in decades but there's no where to go.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I made money somehow.
Beer sales went up since bars are not working.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I've gained back a lot of the losses from the start of this. I think I'm only down 8% right now. Glad I stayed and didn't panic. In fact I kept buying in like I normally do and got a pretty big chunk at a discount.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I lost 3 cents down the back of the couch.. 😞


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, doesn't affect me working during the summer in any way, luckily.

I've saved money that I would otherwise had to spend on hobbies, but then again I've picked up a new hobby that'll cost me ~600€

So it hasn't really affected me financially.


----------

